# Smoked Chicken Feet



## RRR (Dec 12, 2018)

I will be smoking this weekend. Smoked Chicken Feet for the local children, they love them.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2018)

They are a healthy treat also....


----------



## mike243 (Dec 13, 2018)

Not everything in the world was meant to be eat and I'd rank those near the top lol healthy? In what way lol


----------



## tropics (Dec 13, 2018)

Maybe a doz. more of these





LOL


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 13, 2018)

I don't care if they taste like filet mignon.  The visual would keep me away!


----------



## RRR (Dec 13, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I don't care if they taste like filet mignon.  The visual would keep me away!


----------



## RRR (Dec 13, 2018)

RRR said:


> Then I guess chicken intestine on a stick is out of the question...


----------



## saltysandman (Dec 13, 2018)

toe nails are unpleasant to look at. just clip them!LOL :D


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2018)

*17 Health Benefits of Chicken Feet #1 Evidence-Based*


*Improve Immune System*

Eating chicken feet is very nutritious to boost the immune system. This is because of the mineral content which is very beneficial to build health. It also contains collagen and some minerals such as copper, magnesium, phosphorus, zinc and also calcium. Some of these minerals are useful in overcoming attacks from diseases. So by consuming it regularly can boost the immune system in the body.

*Rejuvenate Skin*
Chicken feet is rich of collagen that is good for skin. It helps skin to regenerate its cell and maintain it from harm. It also increases the elasticity of skin and prevents premature aging that makes skin look wrinkled. Because of this effect, some doctors suggest to eat it for the skin beauty.

*Accelerate Wound Healing*
The content of collagen and a number of protein components in chicken feet, as well as a number of albumin components, make chicken feet have the ability to accelerate wound healing and also help overcome cell damage.

In addition, with the ability chicken feet in encouraging the acceleration of the process of replacement of damaged cells, then eating chicken feet will greatly help the body increase its ability to attack the infection. Damage to cells due to infection with more quickly overcome, so the body will be more effective in combating the incoming bacteria attack.

*Increase Joint’s Strength and Prevent Fragile Bone*
When people get old, the amount of calcium is decreased and the cell will be difficult to regenerate. It will be a different story if we consume chicken feet regularly because it has many nutrients such as calcium, protein, cartilage, and collagen that help strengthen joint and prevent fragile bone that happens in old age.

*Lower Blood Pressure*
Chicken feet contain more collagen protein than chicken breast meat. This chicken feet’s  collagen protein has a function to lowers blood pressure. This collagen can lower plasma renin levels, so as not to make blood pressure becomes higher. It also contains potassium, so people who have hypertension will get better if consuming chicken feet.

In general, to make a delicious chicken feet soup will require a lot of salt. But, especially for people with high blood pressure is usually sensitive to sodium, so it is not recommended using a lot of salt because salt can cause high blood pressure.

*Gums Become Healthy*
Gums are the important part of the human body because all the food which gets in the body is processed by gums, teeth, and tongue. So, we need to get some nutrients that help maintain the gums. Consuming chicken feet helps us to do that because it contains a big amount of collagen, amino acid, and other gelatin-forming substances. Those substances will strengthen the never of gums.
*
Overcome Digestive Problem*
Chicken feet can be a soup or broth that tastes very delicious. Even all the nutrients like protein, collagen, chondroitin, and glucosamine will also dissolve into the soup. The benefit of these various nutrients is great for making digestion healthier. The effects of these nutrients are also very important to make the intestines healthier, making your digestive tract healthier.

*Keep Your Nails Healthy*
What’s more health benefits of chicken feet? Our body needs collagen to maintain the strength of the nail structure. Collagen can be found in chicken feet, so those who frequently consume chicken feet every day will tend to have healthy and strong nails.

Chicken feet also contain amino acids, glycine, and also proline which that content is able to help you to maintain healthy body and nails. When chicken claws are ripened, they usually release a special liquid or gel that contains gelatin content. Well, this nutritional content that will help the body to process the calcium which is absorbed by the nail.

*Make You Look Younger*
Chicken feet contain very high collagen. In fact, the natural collagen level in it is similar to the collagen found in green leafy vegetables and fruits. Collagen is one of the specific substances needed to maintain skin elasticity for make skin healthier and looks younger.

In addition, the initially cracked and dry skin may return smooth and normal, then wrinkles and small lines of early signs of aging can be reduced. In fact, acne scars can be removed and can be prevented from returning.

*Maintaining Hormone Balance*
One of the keys of hormonal balance is the level of zinc in the body. Chicken feet contain zinc levels that can meet at least 1/3 of the body needs in each portion. Good fats in chicken feet also help improve the performance of the glands in the body, because a number of glands in the body work with the help of the role of healthy fats in the body. The health of the blood vessel system due to the effects of collagen also plays a role in helping to keep blood supply to a number of hormonal control points including the central nervous system in the brain and in a number of glands throughout the body.
*
Reduce Stress*
Besides that, chicken feet also produce several types of amino acids that are very good for the body. One type of amino acid that is released from the claws is arginine. This is a type of amino acid that is beneficial to the body. One is to help the body in releasing hormones that cause feelings of distress and stress.

*Overcome Rheumatism*
To reduce the risk of increased rheumatic attacks can be done by consuming chicken feet. Inside chicken feet, there is a collagen which is a kind of connective tissue protein. This is what makes chicken feet sticky and thick when processed. Chicken feet contain good hydroxyapatite substances to strengthen the outer bone and prevent the threat of bone fragility. It also contains calcium which is good for rheumatism.


*More Chicken Feet Benefits*
Here are more health benefits of chicken feet which we consume :


Good for diet
Cure arthritis problem
For baby food and growth
Increase children brain intelligence
Manage heart rate


----------



## saltysandman (Dec 13, 2018)

daveomak said:


> *17 Health Benefits of Chicken Feet #1 Evidence-Based*
> 
> 
> *Improve Immune System*
> ...




Wait....i didn't see that it cures cancer too. LOL. joking aside, i know that the diet claim works. All you need to do is look at them and you've lost your apetite. Haha. i actually like them. Clipped of course.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 13, 2018)

After cooking, the nails actually pull right out...  If you eat the feet, nails and all, put out a can and have a nail spitting contest...   HAHAHAHAHA.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2018)

Braised in Soy sauce, Mirin, Sugar, Garlic, Ginger and Star Anise, until falling off the bone  are amazing...JJ


----------



## R Blum (Dec 14, 2018)

I never had chicken feet but I have always loved chicken and turkey tails (butts). Turkey tails are easy to come by but you just can't get a chicken tail. When my father would BBQ chicken we would fight over the butt. I ask the butcher for tails and they think I'm crazy:confused:. I found one place overseas that sells them but only by the crate.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Dec 14, 2018)

Chicken livers, gizzards and hearts get gobbled up around here quite regularly. But chicken feet......no cluckin’ way!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 14, 2018)

At a minimum, chicken feet add tremendous flavor and collagen richness to Chicken Soup or Stock. Stores get a pretty penny for smoked and dehydrated chicken feet for dog treats...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 14, 2018)

OK.  I just gotta ask.  What the heck do you eat??  There's nothing there but skin, bone, and nails.
Gary


----------



## RRR (Dec 14, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> OK.  I just gotta ask.  What the heck do you eat??  There's nothing there but skin, bone, and nails.
> Gary


The skin, The Philippine people love chicken skin. You can go to the market and buy chicken skin already fried. Eat it and your cholesterol level goes up by 50 points.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 15, 2018)

RRR said:


> The skin, The Philippine people love chicken skin. You can go to the market and buy chicken skin already fried. Eat it and your cholesterol level goes up by 50 points.


I saw an episode of No reservations where he had grilled chicken skin and grilled feet . Looked good to me . I'd have no trouble gnawing on those .


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

R Blum said:


> I never had chicken feet but I have always loved chicken and turkey tails (butts). Turkey tails are easy to come by but you just can't get a chicken tail. When my father would BBQ chicken we would fight over the butt. I ask the butcher for tails and they think I'm crazy:confused:. I found one place overseas that sells them but only by the crate.




My Day always wanted the Butt & the Neck of the Chicken.
We Kids were all Glad of that, because we didn't want to have to eat them.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 9, 2019)

Interesting, I'm open to try anything  may Have to do some

Gary


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 18, 2019)

What, if anything, do you season them with or marinate them with prior to smoking? Also, how long do they have to be smoked? Temp?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2019)

old smokey nj said:


> What, if anything, do you season them with or marinate them with prior to smoking? Also, how long do they have to be smoked? Temp?



After running around in their own droppings all of their lives, they are already pretty well seasoned.

Bear


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 18, 2019)

OMG


----------



## RRR (Mar 18, 2019)

Mostly free range chickens here so they walk on grass mostly. They do have cock fighting here.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

RRR said:


> They do have cock fighting here.



A bunch of Men betting on who has the Biggest and Toughest, Co...uh, Rooster?
How Barbaric!...JJ


----------



## RRR (Mar 18, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> A bunch of Men betting on who has the Biggest and Toughest, Co...uh, Rooster?
> How Barbaric!...JJ


Yea I don’t go, I don’t like the ides either.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2019)

Funny story...I got an invitation to hunt at my buddy's Duck Hunting Lodge in Arkansas. He was down a dog and needed a good dog to work for the guests he had that weekend. So I packed up my pots and headed to Arkansas for the weekend. I told my friend to save the legs and thighs off any specklebelly geese they shot during the week and I would bring some andouille and cook a big pot of gumbo. Well, he was successful and saved a pile of legs and thighs for me to cook. He sent me a picture, they still had the feet attached. He he he....
When it came time to cook, I prepped the legs and thighs by cutting the feet off and put them in a bowl in the refrigerator....right on top of the beer. Every time someone opened the beer fridge to get a beer they asked me-"what are ya gonna do with those feet?" I said, "you'll see."
I knew most of the guys there. One of them was extremely squeemish...he about puked when I ate the tongue from a whole roasted pig right in front of him the day before. It is really good...I highly recommend it. Anyways, back to the gumbo...
When no one was looking, I floated a clear bowl on top of the gumbo. Next time  'Squeemish Guy' walked up to get a beer, I reach over and grab the goose feet and while he is watching, I dump it in the gumbo. 'Squeemish Guy' runs outside where everyone is gathered around the camp fire yelling,"HE PUT THE FEET IN THE GUMBO, HE PUT THE FEET IN THE GUMBO!" Then, he pukes in the yard...I had to go grab the bowl out of the gumbo to show him that I did not in fact put the feet in the gumbo. Everyone was laughing their azzes off......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 18, 2019)

Chinese Braised Duck Web is amazing. Gelatinous, intense flavor, but not what you would call meaty and lots of tiny bones to work past. Kind of like Picking Blue Crabs. Lots of work for a small amount of greatness. I imagine the Goose Feet would be equally good...JJ


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 19, 2019)

Unfortunately I can’t enjoy chicken feet. I break out and scratch endlessly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> Unfortunately I can’t enjoy chicken feet. I break out and scratch endlessly.



Save one of the chicken feet for a "Scratcher".

Bear


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 19, 2019)

So RRR, do you season these?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2019)

I am interested in more details. Feet are made up of a Tough high collagen skin that is much more like Lizard Skin then the soft Chicken Skin on the body. While there is a small amount of meat, much of what is under the Skin is high collagen Tendon. While not commonly eaten or appreciated in the States, long Simmering of the Feet and other Tendon, like from the legs of Beef cattle, will breakdown to a Tender, Gelatious, Flavorful Treat that Melts in your Mouth! The sticky, slippery, cross between JELLO and Vaseline, while Super Tasty is not to everyones liking. The Disks between the bones of Oxtails get the same way. I LOVE  the taste and very unusual mouth feel of all this sfuff! My Wife tried Chicken Feet and Oxtails and while she thought the flavor is great, CAN'T get past the texture.

As I said it takes longer Simmering in liquid or Steaming to dissolve the skin and Tendon and can't see how any length of time in a relatively dry Smoker, would get these Feet tender...JJ


----------



## old smokey nj (Mar 19, 2019)

That's why I asked. RRR said he smokes them, and I was wondering how you would eat them. I understand if you cook them they break down the collagen, etc., but smoking them would seem would make them brittle. Hopefully he will advise. I'm curious now.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

I put beef tendons in pot when I make beef stock....awesome flavor when they break down into gelatin!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> I put beef tendons in pot when I make beef stock....awesome flavor when they break down into gelatin!



My grocery, Local and Walmart 30 miles away, barely carries Common Meat Cuts, forget about Feet, Tendon, Tails or Offal of any animal. When I get to a bigger City, I will get Sushi, Thai or Vietnamese PHO BO, highly Spiced Beef and Rice Noodle Soup. I order the Works. The Cooked Brisket, Raw Sirloin, the Springy Meatballs and the Tendon. Simmered until it is Soft, the Tendon is the Best Part! I do have a spot on recipe for Authentic PHO BO but only get to make it when my oldest makes the 4 hour trip from the City, Harrisburg, and can bring all the Goodies!...JJ


----------



## Forwardmarcher11 (Jul 30, 2022)

good article


----------

